# Customized Amazon Kindle Book Cover



## Yannatry (Jan 1, 2009)

I took my original Kindle book cover to a shoe repair shop and had the guy cut a hole in the back to expose the buttons. He was able to move the elastic band and stitch about the hole. It's working great! He charged me $10.

















Apologies in advance if these photos are not inserted correctly.


----------



## Yannatry (Jan 1, 2009)

Well obviously it didn't work.  Maybe if I were smarter I'd be able to figure it out.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Keep trying. I'd really like to see that.


----------



## Yannatry (Jan 1, 2009)

OK, here goes:


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yay! and that looks great. Certainly makes that cover more functional!

Oh and welcome to the Kindleboards, lots of great info & people here!


----------



## Yannatry (Jan 1, 2009)

I thought you might like to see how great an inexpensive plate holder works as a Kindle book holder. I picked mine up from a very nice shop owner who only charged me a dollar. Most hardware and art supply stores carry them and it folds up almost flat for travel. Another thing I did was put small velcro squares on each corner of the Kindle, one on the upper right and one on the bottom right. My Kindle really feels secure now.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Yannatry! Thanks for the photos, what a great idea. The cover looks great and I have plate holders I can use, very creative. 

If you haven't been to the *Intro/Welcome Board * yet please go over and tell us more about yourself.

Glad you are here,
Linda


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Great idea!

Welcome aboard *


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

Ingenious!!!!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, those are great, easy and inexpensive solutions. I wish I'd thought of that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've seen these plate holders before but never thought about one for my Kindle.  I have a sloped book stand that I use for my Kindle and love it.... but it is made of wood and plexiglass and definitely isn't good for ease of transporting with me.  I love that the plate holder pretty much folds flat and will go with me in my bag.  Thanks for the great idea!!  KB is such a great place to continually get new ideas!!


----------

